
Alibaba Surges 38 Percent in Market Debut - mck-
http://recode.net/2014/09/19/alibaba-surges-38-percent-in-market-debut/
======
gwern
So Alibaba got screwed by its Wall Street helpers and the stock was mispriced?
I'm not surprised, they're probably not that familiar with IPOs.

